# 1964 Schwinn Wasp Newsboy's Special



## 37schwinn (Sep 18, 2012)

The very last of the balloon tire Schwinn's. Upgraded #7000 heavy duty saddle, red band 2 speed, Carlisle knobby tires. I like this bike and rides great. I acvtually have this bike for sale on Craigslist OC righ now but I wanted to share some pics before it goes to a new home. So if I like this bike so much why am I selling you ask? I have very very nice in box 1962 Heavy Duty Schwinn Wasp in Flamboyant Red waiting to be assembled.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice!
 The Schwinn Wasp is a great bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice! I have a 63 HD Wasp, it was _very_ rusty, but I did a bit of a spray can refurb on it.



But my baby is my 59!


----------

